
Show HN: PostgreSQL Exercises - exercises and support for learning SQL - AlisdairO
http://pgexercises.com/index.html
======
AlisdairO
Author here - this has been my side project for some time, and I decided it
was about time I actually released something :-). If anyone has comments,
suggestions, or criticisms I'd be happy to hear them.

